# Nubian/Alpine Cross



## carlz (Feb 22, 2011)

I had posted earlier about a Toggenburg/ feinter cross I had and was thinking about crossing her with an Alpine (we have some locally) to start my own trial group of pack goats. She has turned out to be TINY, and after talking with the lady that owns the Alpines, we agreed it would not be good idea so she's just going to be a paddock mate to our registered Nubian doe. That being said, I'd appreciate any feedback on your thoughts about a Nubian / Alpine cross wether as a suitable pack animal. Keep in mind that I live in west TN, so transport of a western or east coast bred animal would be cost prohibitive. Also, I'm just interested in doing this as a recreational thing for myself and a friend, so no commercial application intended. I'd like to either work with what I can do locally (within a couple hour drive), or just punt the whole idea and stick with the Nubians for our homestead soap/ lotion/ yougurt operation and sell any bucklings we get. If a Nubian / Alpine or Nubian / Toggenburg cross ( one local farm has Togs) is not worth messing with, I'll drop the whole idea.

Thanks for your honest feedback!
CZ


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I haven't had any personal experience with Nubians as packgoats, but I've been around some Nubian does. They seem to be pretty noisy. I have also heard of others saying that. Is your doe noisy, bleating all the time? If so, her kids probably will be too.

I've heard that Nubians can be lazy, but I don't know that myself. The good thing about Nubians is that they can be pretty big, which is an advantage.

To me, noise is the main concern. I like my goats to be quiet at home and when I am hiking and camping with them.

Have you thought about getting bucklings from some other nearby source? It sounds like you have some other people around with Toggs and Alpines. Getting baby bucks from them and bottle raising them with milk from your does is another possibility.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

It is not really that Nubians bleet anymore than other goats.
It is that their vocal cords/Nose shape make them louder
than other goats. The barbra stiasand effect!


----------



## 5th_overture (Apr 2, 2011)

We had a nubian/oberhasli cross doe and boy was she noisy. BLAAA BLLAAAA BLLAAA all day long. It was like nails on a chalkboard! By comparison the only time I've ever heard our alpine doe is when she calls (very softly) to her kids. It may not be the case with your nubians but if I were you I would stay away from adding the noisy gene to your herd.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My Alpine/Nubian cross is very quiet. He hardly ever makes a peep, and when he does he has a very soft voice. He has a straight profile like an Alpine, though. He had an Alpine mother and Nubian father, so that may make a difference. He also has both size and substance (taller than an Alpine, stockier than a Nubian), and he'll go all day without quitting. But from what I hear around here, mine may be an exception.


----------



## carlz (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Everyone for your responses. On the noise, our doe is actually quieter than the Toggenburg cross. She's bleating all the time. The Nubian is very happy to be right at your side and actually fell asleep with her head on my leg a couple weeks ago as I sat in the hallway of the barn with her. 

Since I don't want a large herd, the Alpine or Togg / Nubian cross may be worth trying, if we get a doe we can still use her for our milk / soap side business and a buckling could be wethered for a trial trail animal. Since I'd be sharing bucklings with a hunting / fishing buddy, we may be able to make this work. 

My main use would be for high country fly fishing trips, so the noise would not be as much a factor as if I were to go elk hunting (still an option....it's been a while). 

Make sense to those of you with experience. I know enough to know I don't know enough. Appreciate your opinions.

CZ


----------

